# BMW M3 GT2 Template und ALMS Skin + Cockpit Cam Mod



## acti0n (11. Oktober 2009)

Gibt neue Dinge in meinem Blog:

*Cockpit Camera Mod* - ändert den Abstand zur Frontscheibe und FOV

Need for Speed: Shift Cockpit Camera Mod | sommergemuese

*BMW M3 GT2 Template und ALMS Skin*

Need for Speed Shift BMW M3 GT2 ALMS Skin und Template | sommergemuese


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Dezember 2009)

fein gemacht!!!

schon erfahrungen mit 3DsimED zum editieren der 3d modelle von autos usw... in nfs shift gemacht???


----------



## acti0n (25. Dezember 2009)

Nicht wirklich

Die Demo ist leider zu schnell abgelaufen 

Aber von SethALPINE kommt bald der erste Wagen!


----------

